# Kommunikation zwischen Hochsprachen und Maschinensprache



## JustSteve (2. Jan 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich schreibe derzeit an einer kleinen Hausarbeit und hab das Thema der Kommunikation zwischen Hochsprachen und Maschinensprache gewählt. Hab auch schon einige Informationen untergebracht und würde gerne etwas darüber schreiben dass z.B. Java weiter von der Maschinensprache entfernt ist als z.B. C++ und es somit zu schwammigeren Übersetzungen kommen kann. Finde jedoch nichts im Internet vllt verwende ich auch falsche Suchbegriffe. Würde mich sehr über Quellen freuen. Hoffe der ein oder andere versteht wonach ich suche.

MFG JustSteve


----------



## httpdigest (2. Jan 2019)

JustSteve hat gesagt.:


> und es somit zu schwammigeren Übersetzungen kommen kann


Ganz im Gegenteil: Ein Just-In-Time (JIT) Compiler, wie etwa HotSpot (Oracle's bzw. OpenJDK JVM), produziert in den meisten Fällen sogar besseren Maschinencode als es ein rein statischer Ahead-Of-Time (AOT) Compiler tun würde, da ein JIT-Compiler das dynamische Laufzeitverhalten der Anwendung (via Profiling) berücksichtigen kann.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, Artikel zu JIT-Compilern zu suchen. Dass das Ganze Java (bzw. JVM Bytecode) sein muss ist eher nebensächlich. Es gibt ja viele andere Sprachen mit einem JIT-Compiler, wie etwa Python oder JavaScript.


----------



## JustSteve (2. Jan 2019)

Vielen dank für deine Antwort und deine Korrektur dann werde ich mich darüber mal informieren 

Es ging gar nicht um Java explizit sondern es war eher ein Beispiel um zu verstehen was ich schreiben möchte.


----------



## Barista (2. Jan 2019)

JNI


----------



## mihe7 (2. Jan 2019)

JustSteve hat gesagt.:


> dass z.B. Java weiter von der Maschinensprache entfernt ist als z.B. C++ und es somit zu schwammigeren Übersetzungen kommen kann.


Mir würde dazu die Speicherverwaltung einfallen. In C/C++ muss man sich selbst darum kümmern, dafür hat man es als Entwickler in der Hand, wann Speicher freigegeben wird. In Java werkelt dagegen der Garbage Collector. Evtl. meinst Du so etwas in der Richtung.


----------



## mrBrown (3. Jan 2019)

BTW, gab (oder gibt noch?) doch sogar auch mal Java-Prozessoren, bei denen der Bytecode direkt die Maschinensprache war


----------

